# عالج نفسك بنفسك



## $CinDrellA $ (1 فبراير 2010)

*عالج نفسك بنفسك *​

*بالنسبة لمعظمنا، فإن علاج الحالات المرضية، كالزكام والرشح وآلام الظهر وعرق النسا والندوب والتهابات الانف والاذن والحنجرة . .الخ يتطلب منا الذهاب الى اقرب صيدلية او الى اقرب طبيب للحصول على العلاج المناسب . ولكن ماذا يفعل الأطباء انفسهم عندما يصيبهم ما يصيب مرضاهم من الأمراض التي تقع ضمن نطاق خبرتهم الخاصة ؟ ماذا يفعلون؟ وكيف يتصرفون؟ وكيف يعالجون انفسهم - بالطرق التي تدربوا على فعلها- بأنفسهم؟
في التحقيق التالي اجابات عدد من الأطباء المختصين في بريطانيا، نترجمها كما وردت في احد التحقيقات الطبية بغرض نقل طرقهم في العلاج الذاتي للقارئ، فلعله يستفيد منها .

الزكام
يقول البروفيسور رون إكليس، مدير مركز امراض البرد الشائعة في جامعة كارديف : “بمجرد شكي انني اصبت بالبرد- وعادة ما تكون اول اشارة لذلك هي شعور بوخز في الحلق - آخذ حماما ساخنا على قدر ما يتحمله الجسم، والبقاء جالسا في “البانيو” لمدة 20 دقيقة على الأقل .
ويوضح “ان درجات الحرارة العالية جدا يمكنها وقف انتشار فيروس البرد في الأنف من التكاثر، مما يؤدي الى القضاء على البرد . وأي سخونة، او بيئة بخار فانها تفعل الشيء ذاته، كما ان “الساونا” أو حمامات البخار الموجودة في صالات الالعاب الرياضية (الجيمنازيوم) أو مراكز الترفيه لها الفاعلية نفسها ايضا” . 

الندوب
يقول الدكتور اليكس كارديس، جراح التجميل في مستشفى استنادا لوريتو في سانت جونز وود في لندن : “إذا جرحت نفسي، اقوم بتدليك الجرح بالكريم بمجرد أن يتوقف النزيف لمنع التندب” .
ويوضح “ان الندوب تتشكل من الخلايا المنتجة للكولاجين في مكان الجرح، ومن ثم فانها ترفع الجلد عن مستواه” . ويضيف “عموما، فان الضغط الميكانيكي على المنطقة -مثل الفرك عند وضع بعض انواع الكريم- يمنع ذلك من الحدوث” . ويتابع “ان الكريم المرطب الخاص بزوجتي يمكنه ان يؤدي الغرض مثل أي منتج آخر لمنع الندوب، ولكن تأكد من تدليك الجرح لمدة خمس دقائق ثلاث مرات في اليوم” .

عرق النسا
يقول الدكتور روبن شيبرد رئيس مجلس تقويم العظام العام في بريطانيا “ذات مرة كنت أحرك بعض الصناديق الثقيلة في المنزل عندما احسست فجأه بتشنج عضلاتي وسريان وجع في ظهري” .
وقال “ لتخفيف الألم، استلقي على ظهري مع رفع الركبتين ووضع القدمين على الأرض، واضع كرة التنس تحت ظهري عند اشد الاماكن ايلاما، ثم اضغط بعد ذلك بقوة على كرة التنس واجعلها تتدحرج تحت مكان الالم . وبعد نحو خمس دقائق تسترخي العضلات مرة اخرى ويذهب الالم” .

الأسنان
تقول جراحة الاسنان لين دوفر ومقرها في مانشستر: “عندما انكسر تاج سني في حفل زفاف، استخدمت قطعة صغيرة من علكة خالية من السكر “للصق” الجزء الذي انكسر في مكانه .  واضافت “ان هذا الاجراء المؤقت كان يعني انني لم اشعر بالخجل من فتح فمي امام الناس في ذلك اليوم، وعلى اية حال، فان قطعة العلكة يجب ان تكون خالية من السكر، لان هناك أنواعاً عديدة من السكريات تهاجم الاسنان” . 

الإسهال
يقول الدكتور كيفن ويلان، استاذ علوم التغذية في جامعة الملك بلندن : “من المهم تعويض الجفاف الذي يأتى نتيجه الإسهال، والا فسوف ينتهي بك المطاف بشعور أسوأ” .
ويضيف “للوقاية، اقوم بارتشاف هذا المزيج: نصف لتر من الماء مع اربع ملاعق من السكر ونصف ملعقة صغيرة من الملح، وهذا يكفي اكثر مما أحتاجه . ويوضح الدكتور ويلان قائلا “ان الملح والسكر يساعدان على اعادة امتصاص الماء في الجسم، مما يساعده على إعادة “التمّية” فيه بسرعة أكبر .
ويقول “لتجنب الإسهال الذي يمكن ان تسببه المضادات الحيوية، آخذ كل يوم كمية صغيرة من الحليب الحيوي المعزز (بروبيوتيك) والذي يتوفر في محلات “السوبرماكت” حتى انتهي من “كورس العلاج” .
ويوضح سبب تناوله لذلك قائلا “ان المضادات الحيوية تقتل البكتيريا في الأمعاء الغليظة، بما في ذلك البكتيريا الصديقة، وهذا يمكن أن يؤدي إلى الإسهال . ولذلك، فتناول الحليب الحيوي المعزز (بروبيوتيك) يكمل ما ينقص من هذه البكتيريا المفيدة في الأمعاء” .
اما سونيل كاباديا، وهو استشاري أمراض المعدة في مستشفى نيو كروس، ولفرهامبتون فيثول “لتجنب آلام البطن عندما نذهب في عطلة او رحلة سفر إلى الخارج أتأكد من أن كل فرد من أفراد عائلتي يحمل زجاجة صغيرة من الجل المطهر” . واوضح “اننا نستخدم هذا قبل أن نأكل أي شيء، سواء كان ذلك الآيس كريم أو حتى قطعة من الفاكهة . لان الكحولات المطهرة التي تدخل في صناعة هذه الانواع من الجل او الكريمات، تقتل الكثير من البكتيريا التي نحملها على أيدينا، مثل بكتيريا أي-كولي الضارة، والتي يمكن أن تتلف المعدة وتسبب الاسهال وما هو اكثر من المضار” . 

البثور
يقول الدكتور مايك أونيل، استشاري طب القدمين في مستشفى الأميرة مارجريت، وندسور : “كان كلما يقف شخص ما على قدمي عندما كنت ألعب لعبة الركبي، كان تأثير ذلك يسبب بثورا دموية مؤلمة تحت ظفر الاصبع الاكبر (الاظفور) . ويشرح ما يقوم به قائلا: “بدلا من تحمل هذا الالم، كنت اقوم بتمديد مشبك ورق معدني ليصبح سلكا طويلا، واقوم بتسخين طرفه على نار موقد الغاز في المطبخ حتى يصبح محمرّاَ ومتوهجا من الحرارة، ثم اضع هذا الجزء الساخن على سطح الظفر لمدة ثانية في النقطة الاقرب الى منتصف السطح والتي تشبه على سبيل المثال شكل نصف القمر، واحدث ثقبا صغيرا هناك بحيث يمكن من خلاله أن يتسرب جميع الدم المحصور؛ ومن ثم يختفي الألم” . 

الصداع
يقول الدكتور أندرو داوسن، من مركز خدمات الصداع في ويست كينت البريطانية : “إذا شعرت بأن الصداع قادم، اقوم بأكل صحن من الحبوب . لاننا عندما لا ناكل، فاننا نستخدم السكر المخزن في الجسم، وهذه العملية يمكن أن تؤدي إلى الصداع النصفي (الشقيقة)، أو وجع الرأس .
ويضيف “غالبا ما يكون ذلك أسوأ في الليل، لذلك، فعندما نأكل شيئا يمكننا ان نحدث تفريغا مسبقا للوجع ونمنع حدوث الصداع” .

العدسات اللاصقة
يقول الدكتور روب هوغان، رئيس كلية البصريات “يمكن في بعض الاحيان ان تختفي العدسات اللاصقة في الجزء الخلفي من العين، ولاستخراجها، فأنا لا ألمس العين مباشرة، وهو الخطأ الذي يرتكبه معظم الناس، لان لمس العين هو اسهل طريقه لاتلافها أو جعلها ملتهبة . ويقول “بدلا من ذلك، أغمض عيني، وأنظر إلى أسفل، ومن ثم أحرك إصبعي عبر جفن العين، وأدفع الجلد نحو زاوية العين القريبة من الأنف، فنحو هذا الجزء من العين تتحرك الأجسام الغريبة عادة عندما تستقر داخل العين . أو أضع وجهي في وعاء من الماء مع ابقاء العين مفتوحة . فهذا يمكن ان يساعد العدسة على الطفو فوق الجزء الأمامي من العين” . 

السعال
تقول آشلي وودكوك، أستاذة طب الجهاز التنفسي في مستشفى جامعة ساوث مانشستر: “اذا شعرت بأني سأسعل، فإني ببساطة أحاول جاهدة ان امنع حدوث الكحة، وذلك فقط من خلال مقاومة الرغبة الملحة فى اخراجها او ابتلاعها” . وتوضح “كلما سعلت اكثر، التهب الحلق والمجاري الهوائية عندك اكثر، وهذا يخلق حلقة مفرغة، وقبل أن تعرف ذلك تكون قد تشكلت عندك كحة جافة متفاقمة، ولكن كبت الكحة يساعدك على التخلص منها بشكل أسرع” . 

آلام الظهر
يقول الدكتور نيل هوبكنسون استشاري أمراض الروماتيزم في مستشفى كرايست تشيرش دورست : “عندما اشعر بآلام الظهر اتناول قرصي باراسيتامول (بنادول مثلا) اربع مرات باليوم لعلاج التشنجات العضلية، وبمجرد أن آخذ الدواء أذهب لنزهة لطيفة لمدة 20 دقيقة لان هذا يساعد العضلات في العودة إلى طبيعتها، ويحسن من تدفق الدم إلى المنطقة، والحد من الألم . وبعد ذلك، اجلس في وضع مستقيم على كرسي والف منشفة صغيرة حول ظهري . وفورا يرتاح الظهر وإلا فإن غير ذلك يمكن أن يؤدي إلى آلام  في الظهر” . 

فيروس الإنفلونزا
يقول الدكتور روبرتل لامبكين ويليامز، عالم الفيروسات مع شركة أبحاث الفيروسات ريترو سكرين المحدودة “حينما يصاب شخص ما في بيتي بالانفلونزا احرص على إبقائه في غرفته لبضعة أيام على الأقل حتى انني اترك طعامه وشرابه خارج الباب .
ويوضح “إن أكبر عدد من جزيئات الفيروس هي التي يطلقها المريض - عن طريق العطاس والسعال - وخاصة في الايام الاولى للعدوى، والمشكلة هي أن هذه الفيروسات تنتشر بسهولة إذا لمس المريض أي شيء، لذلك أنا اتفادي كل احتكاك، وخاصة الاشياء التي لمسها المصاب مثل الصحون والاكواب الفارغة وإن حدث ذلك فإنني اقوم بغسل يداي على الفور” . 

التهابات الأذن والحنجرة
تقول الدكتورة اناستازيا راشمانيدو استشارية جراحة الأنف والحنجرة في مستشفى لويشام الجامعي “عند ظهور أول اشارة لوجع الأذن أو التهاب الأذن أضع قطنة طبية مغموسة بالفازلين في أذني كلما كان يحتمل تعرضها للمياه .
وتوضح “ان الرطوبة في الأذن تزيد من كمية البكتيريا ويمكن أن تجعل الالتهاب اسوأ”
واما عن التهاب الحلق فتقول “لتجنب البحة التي ترافق التهاب الحلق امتنع عن شرب الشاي والقهوة وأستبدلهما بلترين من الماء يوميا، بالاضافة الى الاكثار من شرب من شاي الأعشاب أي (الشاي الأخضر) .
وتوضح “ ان التهابات الحلق تؤدي الى جفاف الحنجرة، وهذا ما يوضح السبب في حدوث البحة في الحنجرة، ومادة الكافيين الموجودة في الشاي والقهوة والمشروبات الغازية تعمل كمدر للبول وهذا يجعل الأمر أكثر سوءا” .

الأرق
يقول الدكتور نيل ستانلي، خبير النوم في مستشفى نورفولك ونورويتش : “إذا استيقظت في الليل، وما كان بامكاني العودة الى النوم، أذهب إلى غرفة المعيشة لاقرأ شيئا، مثل الصحف . فالقراءة أفضل من مشاهدة التلفزيون لان الاصوات والألوان تؤدي إلى حفز العقل أكثر، ولكي تعود الى النوم،فان دماغك يحتاج إلى الشعور بالهدوء والراحة . ويضيف “ان البقاء في الفراش، حتى لو كنت تستخدم الضوء للقراءة، يمكن أن يمنعك من الشعور بالراحة والاسترخاء، مثلما ان استمرارك بالتحديق بساعة المنبه تدفعك للعصبية، ولذلك، اجلس في غرفة المعيشة حتى تشعر بالتعب” . ويقول “ان الناس لا يدركون حقيقة كم هو مهم ان لا تذهب إلى السرير حتى تشعر أنك متعب فعلا، وإلا فإنك لن تتمكن من الاستغراق في نوم عميق” .

جفاف الجلد
يقول الدكتور بول غريفيث، وهو طبيب عام متخصص في امراض الجلد في عيادة بليميش في مانشستر: “في مثل هذا الوقت من كل عام أعاني من جفاف الجلد، خاصة بسبب التدفئة المركزية، والاجواء التي تزيد حراراتها عن اللازم .
ويضيف “اذا لم يكن ممكنا فتح النافذة، فإنني اخفف سخونة التكييف، واضع سطلا مملوءا بالمياه الدافئة في الغرفة، فهذا يعدل من الرطوبة لتعادل مقدار الرطوبة في الهواء، وهذا بدوره يوقف جفاف الجلد وتهيجه” . 

المصدر:
داماس بوست*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2010)

يثبت ...


----------



## روزي86 (1 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي يا قمر لتعبك

ربنا يعوضك موضوع شامل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> يثبت ...




*ميرسى يا كليمو على التشجيع الجميل دة
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك

دة انا كنت فكرته اتحذف هههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي يا قمر لتعبك
> 
> ربنا يعوضك موضوع شامل




*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## dodoz (5 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسى ليييييكى*
*موضوع مهم جدا*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (8 فبراير 2010)

يا خوفي اللي يمشي وراكي يا نانا يموت بغلطة مطبعية


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			فيروس الإنفلونزا
يقول الدكتور روبرتل لامبكين ويليامز، عالم الفيروسات مع شركة أبحاث الفيروسات ريترو سكرين المحدودة “حينما يصاب شخص ما في بيتي بالانفلونزا احرص على إبقائه في غرفته لبضعة أيام على الأقل حتى انني اترك طعامه وشرابه خارج الباب .
ويوضح “إن أكبر عدد من جزيئات الفيروس هي التي يطلقها المريض - عن طريق العطاس والسعال - وخاصة في الايام الاولى للعدوى، والمشكلة هي أن هذه الفيروسات تنتشر بسهولة إذا لمس المريض أي شيء، لذلك أنا اتفادي كل احتكاك، وخاصة الاشياء التي لمسها المصاب مثل الصحون والاكواب الفارغة وإن حدث ذلك فإنني اقوم بغسل يداي على الفور” .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


رائع موضوعك يا سندريللا

خاصة الفيروسات من السهل معالجتها لان لها فترة معينة بتقعدها فى جسم الانسان
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى ليييييكى*
> *موضوع مهم جدا*
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​




*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل ياقمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## طحبوش (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا  ع الموضوع الجميل جدا و بالفعل يستاهل التثبيت ربنا يباركك يا قمر


----------



## صوت الرب (13 فبراير 2010)

*WoOoOoOoOoW*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 فبراير 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> يا خوفي اللي يمشي وراكي يا نانا يموت بغلطة مطبعية



*هههههههههههههههه
لية كدة ياحبى بس
لا تقلقى ههههههههههه
ثانكس مرورك العسل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> رائع موضوعك يا سندريللا
> 
> ...




*الاروع مرورك
ميرسى ليكى كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 فبراير 2010)

موضوع بجد جميل مرسي ياسندريلا 
محبتي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 فبراير 2010)

rain قال:


> شكرا  ع الموضوع الجميل جدا و بالفعل يستاهل التثبيت ربنا يباركك يا قمر




*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يارين
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك*​


----------



## maro.jesus4ever (27 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى ليكى كتيييييييير على الموضوم المهم اوى ده
بجد موضوع شامل فعلا
وربنا يعوض تعبك ومجهودك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 مارس 2010)

صوت الرب قال:


> *wooooooooow*




*ميرسى لمرورك القيم استاذى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 مارس 2010)

الشكر الك
يفك...


----------



## cuteledia (6 مارس 2010)

*شكراااااا ليكي يا قمر
فعلا الموضوع مهم وغاية في الرووعة
شكرا لمحبتك يا سكر​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع بجد جميل مرسي ياسندريلا
> محبتي​




*الاجمل مرورك
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 مارس 2010)

maro.jesus4ever قال:


> ميرسى ليكى كتيييييييير على الموضوم المهم اوى ده
> بجد موضوع شامل فعلا
> وربنا يعوض تعبك ومجهودك




*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------

